# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  पुराने और दुर्लभ भारतीय चित्र

## gulluu

इस सूत्र में हम आपको दिखाने की कोशिश करेंगे ऐसे चित्र जो  प्राचीन भारत से सम्बन्ध रखते हैं .आजादी से पहले और तुरंत बाद के कुछ  चित्र ,भारत के शहरों के कुछ पुराने चित्र ,अर्थात वो सब जो आज इतिहास में  शामिल हो चुकें हैं ,ऐसे श्वेत श्याम चित्र .

 ये सभी चित्र विभिन्न स्थानों और इन्टरनेट से एकत्रित किये गए हैं और हमारा  इन चित्रों पर कोई दावा या copyright नहीं है .हमारा मकसद सिर्फ सदस्यों  को शिक्षात्मक जानकारी देना है .

----------


## gulluu

*पुरानी दिल्ली स्थित दिल्ली गेट का पुराना और वास्तविक चित्र/इसके अवशेष आज भी दिल्ली में देखे जा सकते हैं .
*

----------


## Ranveer

_गुल्लू जी मै इसी तरह के सूत्र की मांग कब से कर  रहा था.पहले वाले  अन्तर्वासना में ऐसा ही एक सूत्र था..उन चित्रों की तालाश मुझे भी है .बहुत  ही दुर्लभ चित्र थे..फिलहाल अभी वाला चित्र दिख नहीं रहा है.._

----------


## Ranveer

_वैसे मेरे पास कुछ चित्र हैं अगर आप कहें तो उन्हें अपलोड करूँ..._

----------


## omkar393

कहाँ   है चित्र कुछ दिख नहीं रहा है यार

----------


## love431

कहाँ   है चित्र कुछ दिख नहीं रहा है यार

----------


## dvdff

कृपया चित्र रिपोस्ट करें

----------


## bittu123

1947

----------


## bittu123

news paper of 15 aug. 1947

----------


## bittu123

writing of jawahar lal nehru

----------


## ingole

जुम्मा मस्जिद अहमदाबाद 1880

----------


## ingole

अहमदाबाद का एक जैन मंदिर ,जिसमे हाथी की चित्रकारी नजर आ रही है ,1926

----------


## ingole

साबरमती नदी अहमदाबाद , औरतें कपडे धोते हुए नजर आ रही हैं

----------


## ingole

महिलाएं गाय का गोबर इकठ्ठा करते हुए , अहमदाबाद

----------


## nirsha

> अहमदाबाद से एक और चित्र 1873


मित्र इंगोले जी बहुत ही दुर्लभ चित्र है .................

----------


## ingole

> मित्र इंगोले जी बहुत ही दुर्लभ चित्र है .................


सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद निरशा जी ..

----------


## The Unique

मस्त कलेक्सन है इंगोले जी। एकदम Unique....

----------


## umabua

``````````````बनारस में राजघाट के पास मंदिरों का समूह `````````

----------


## umabua

इस सूत्र में भारतीय इतिहास के गौरवशाली पलों के बहु -आयामी प्राचीनतम चित्र सूत्रधार सहित बहुत से खोजी सदस्यों द्वारा पोस्ट किये गए हैं। इन्ही प्रतिभाशाली सदस्यों की कतार में खड़े होने के उद्देश्य से मैं कुछ सृंखलाबद्ध  चित्र (पेंटिंग अथवा फोटोग्राफ) प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयत्न कर रही हूँ। अभी ये चित्र बिहार एवं बंगाल प्रांत से सम्बंधित हैं। मुझे विश्वास है कि लगभग २०० वर्ष पुराने ( सम्बन्धित चित्रकार का जीवनकाल १७८१ से १८४५ के मध्य रहा है) इन चित्रों को देख कर जानकार सदस्य भी हतप्रभ रह जायेंगे कि क्या वाकई यह स्थान कभी ऐसा भी रहा होगा !!    

 राजगीर (बिहार) में कुछ पुराने और कुछ नवीन मंदिरों के चित्र (20.12.1824)

----------


## umabua

दामोदर नदी?के पश्चिमी किनारे पर जहानाबाद जिले में बना हुआ एक हिन्दू विश्राम-गृह (23.01.1823)




क्या दामोदर नदी का आज भी बिहार अथवा बंगाल में अस्तित्व है?

----------


## umabua

छपरा में एक भवन

----------


## umabua

बोधगया में विशाल वट वृक्ष के नीचे बना हुआ एक छोटा सा मंदिर

----------


## umabua

बैकुंठपुर में नदी के तट पर निर्मित एक मंदिर

----------


## umabua

खडी एवं ढलवा चट्टानों पर खड़े कुछ ध्वंसावषेशों का चांदनी रात का दृश्य

----------


## umabua

भागीरथी (गंगा) के तट पर बसे एक गाँव "अग्रद्वीप" का चित्र

----------


## umabua

किसी प्राचीन मंदिर के भग्नावशेष .....

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

नियामिका जी
सचमुच ये बहुत ही दुर्लभ चित्र है जी
चित्रोँ से जुड़ी जानकारी भी ज्ञानवर्धक है जी

----------


## umabua

मस्तूल वाली एक बड़ी नौका के अग्रभाग में स्थित एक पालकी रखी हुई है ...

----------


## umabua

अग्रभाग में बने बगीचे से युक्त योरोपीय शैली का एक भवन

----------


## umabua

नदीतट पर कुर्सी पर बैठा हुआ एक अंग्रेज कोइ स्केच बना रहा है (१ ८ २ ५)

----------


## umabua

पटना में नारी  की एक प्राचीन मूर्ति जिसे आजकल  'अगम कुआँ' कहा जाता है

----------


## umabua

नदी तट की तरफ उतरती सीढ़ियों वाले पटना कस्टम हाउस का एक दृश्य (२ ४ - १ ० - १ ८ २ ४)

----------


## umabua

पटना स्थित अफीम गोदाम का एक विहंगम दृश्य

----------


## umabua

पटना के मुख्य मार्ग का एक दृश्य

----------


## umabua

चार छोटी छोटी मीनारों से युक्त एक पुल

----------


## umabua

घने पेड़ों से युक्त राजमहल पहाड़ियां और उनकी बगल में गोल पहाडी के शिखर पर स्थित पीर की मीनार

----------


## umabua

पटना स्थित महाराजा मित्रजीत सिंह जी के भवन से सटा हुआ एक बँगला (१ २ - ०  ५- १ ८ २ ५ )

----------


## umabua

पहाडी के शिखर से दिखाई पड़ रहे गया स्थित मोरा झील के किनारे बने कुछ बंगले

----------


## umabua

पत्थरघाट पर स्थित पांच में से दो गुफाओं के चित्र

----------


## umabua

- गंगा तट  पर चैत्र महोत्सव

----------


## umabua

पूर्वी बंगाल में अफीमचियों (मदकचियों) का एक दल

----------


## umabua

गया (बिहार) में एक झील के तट पर बना क्रिस्टोफर वेब स्मिथ का बँगला ............

----------


## umabua

गया (बिहार) में एक झील के तट पर बना क्रिस्टोफर वेब स्मिथ का बँगला

----------


## umabua

(पाटन) पटना स्थित महादेव मंदिर के स्तंभों का नजदीकी  चित्र .......

----------


## umabua

बाज़ार से खरीददारी कर के लौटता हुआ खानसामा और उसके पीछे सामान लिए हुए कुली ...........

----------


## umabua

दूर हिमालय की पहाड़ियों को पृष्ठभूमि में समेटे हुए गंगा की धारा और उस पर कुछ स्थानीय नौकाएं ....

----------


## umabua

दुर्गा पूजा महोत्सव

----------


## umabua

पटना शहर का पूर्वी द्वार (२०-१ ० - १ ८ २ ४)

----------


## vedant thakur

ग्रेट ग्रेट ग्रेट.................
हर चित्र के साथ उसके विषय में दी गयी जानकारी महत्त्वपूर्ण है !निःसन्देह कठिन परन्तु उत्तम कार्य है जी !!!!!

----------


## umabua

> ग्रेट ग्रेट ग्रेट.................
> हर चित्र के साथ उसके विषय में दी गयी जानकारी महत्त्वपूर्ण है !निःसन्देह कठिन परन्तु उत्तम कार्य है जी !!!!!


   आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद वेदान्त जी ..................
("thanks" button is disabled at the moment)

----------


## vedant thakur

> आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद वेदान्त जी ..................
> ("thanks" button is disabled at the moment)


हमने तो दबा दिया है जी ................... हीहीही

----------


## umabua

चास( बिहार ) में एक बंगले और उसके कम्पाउंड का दृश्य (० -७  ० २ - १ ८ २ ३)

----------


## umabua

पाटन (पटना) में चट्टानों को काट कर बनाये गए जैन मंदिर में नागार्जुन कोठरी का द्वार

----------


## umabua

पटना स्थित अली भवानी मंदिर, दूर एक किला भी दिखाई दे रहा है

----------


## umabua

अली भवानी मंदिर परिसर का दृश्य

----------


## umabua

पटना स्थित जैन मंदिर के समीप एक हिन्दू मंदिर के अवशेष

----------


## umabua

जैन मंदिर के ध्वंसावशेष

----------


## umabua

फुल्गा नदी से गया शहर का एक दृश्य (२ ९ - १ २ - १ ८ २ ४)

----------


## umabua

होली का  त्यौहार

----------


## r prasad

संभवत: सब ने यह देखा होगा लेकिन एक बार पुन:

----------


## donsplender

बहुत बढीया !!

----------


## gupta rahul

आपका संग्रह को वाकई तारीफे- काबिल है बहुत बढीया

----------


## arsraj9

Achchi photo hain

----------


## pinky jain

sutra ko gati pradan karen

----------


## Aeolian

nice pictures sir.

----------

